# carte graphique mac book pro mi 2012 + question boot camp



## pascaladain (30 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour.
j'ai un mac book pro 15 mi 2012,le soucis étant que je ne sais pas sur quelle carte graphique je suis.
Je m'explique, il y a 2 cg une intel hd graphics 4000 et une nvidia gt 650 m .
Quand je regarde sur a propos de ce mac il est inscrit qu'il est sur la intel.
est ce que quand je lance un logiciel ou jeux il passe automatiquement sur le nvidia ou il faut le faire manuellement et est il possible de définir par défaut la nvidia?
Ensuite j'aimerais avoir une partition windows (surtout pour jouer) mais jai lu sur des forums qu'il y avait des problèmes de surchauffe, il y a t'il un moyen de jouer sans trop faire chauffer la machine?
merci


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2015)

pascaladain a dit:


> j'ai un mac book pro 15 mi 2012


Sous quel OS X ?

Tu peux utiliser ce logiciel gfxCardStatus... https://gfx.io ...pour sélectionner le type de puce ou carte graphique et décider de basculer en permanence ou pas.



pascaladain a dit:


> Ensuite j'aimerais avoir une partition windows (surtout pour jouer) mais jai lu sur des forums qu'il y avait des problèmes de surchauffe, il y a t'il un moyen de jouer sans trop faire chauffer la machine?


Tout dépendra quels seront les réglages graphiques du jeu appliqués. Il est sur qu'avec des paramètres élevés que ça chauffera, donc il suffira de ne pas en vouloir de trop sur le graphisme pour que cela reste raisonnable.


----------



## pascaladain (30 Novembre 2015)

je suis sous yosemite 10.10.5

d'accord merci


----------

